
Show HN: Tool that generates a report on how to reduce your webpack bundle size - znaky
https://webpack.jakoblind.no/optimize
======
CGamesPlay
I'd love to see a demo. You should take a leaf from the other tools in this
space and provide a sample son file to inspect.

[https://webpack.github.io/analyse/](https://webpack.github.io/analyse/)

